# Landlord payment.



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello folks,

Can anyone tell me what is the most common way that apartment landlords accept their rents; deposit into their bank account or cash?

Cheers for the help in advance.


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

As a landlord I only accept non-cash payments (bank account, Paypal). Of course some landlords will accept cash, especially when the rent contract is "off the books". However when you need to show proof to SEF of a rent contract this needs to be an executed and registered rent contract with financas, with the landlord issuing monthly electronic receipts. So I guess it depends, if you need, as a renter, a formal rent agreement (registered and executed by Financas) there is not much benefit for the landlord to accept cash.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Ok, thank you hktoportugal.


----------

